# Not getting Letter Replies??



## Gizmodo (Jun 24, 2013)

This is worrying me 
I asked on the question thread, but didn't get a clear reply
I keep sending letters to my villagers, i sent 20 to Timbra yesterday! with presents.. and i haven't had a single reply? does it take multiple days for a reply?
i'm trying to get animals pictures.. i'm guessing the letter trick no longer works


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone 
Just seen Pete in my town.. and still no replies


----------



## Walt (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, just make sure that you use punctuation and capitalization in the letters.
Btw, don't like split a word in two and have one half on each line. I think that helps.
I just always use perfect grammar and spelling in my letters and I don't seem to have a problem.
Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 24, 2013)

I've noticed sometimes Wolfgang (the only one I send letters to) takes more than a day to reply.


----------



## Nami (Jun 24, 2013)

You won't get them the very next day lol think of it this way... They GET the letter the day after its sent, how would you get a reply that very same day when it takes that long for them to get it? Check tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 24, 2013)

Basically what Nami said. Also, don't always expect a gift back when you send a gift to a villager. I send my villagers gifts all the time and sometimes they don't send me anything but a thank you letter.


----------



## bionic (Jun 24, 2013)

I've only got 5 letters since I started the game.


----------



## the_bria (Jun 24, 2013)

strange.  i get letters back.  they often don't send me presents back though. cheap little bas...  oh well.
you do need to use perfect grammar and punctuation.  otherwise they tell you they couldn't understand the letter.  and i think you have to use that litte return button after every sentence but i'm not too sure about that.  i always do.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 24, 2013)

I've just basically wrote friend friend friend etc as i did for the letter trick in wild world 
i'll check tomorrow


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I've just basically wrote friend friend friend etc as i did for the letter trick in wild world
> i'll check tomorrow



Villagers like well thought out letters.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Villagers like well thought out letters.



Ok thanks  i'll try some well written longer ones, as i got replies when i did long ones when i started the game.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 24, 2013)

the_bria said:


> and i think you have to use that litte return button after every sentence but i'm not too sure about that.  i always do.



I've never done this but will try it out D:


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 24, 2013)

I get replies back but there is always a 1 day turn around so if you send Monday expect a reply on Wednesday. 

They always reply to mine but often skip sending me a present in return!


----------



## Carole (Jun 24, 2013)

About half the time they do skip sending a present in return! But my villagers, at least, usually do give me a present face to face if they skip sending a present with their thank-you letter. My present to them so far has always been an orange (my native fruit), and face to face they will give me an orange and say they just want to give me a present. Or sometimes they say they have too many or need to clean out their storage space. Makes me feel as though my gift wasn't really appreciated that much. Maybe next time I'll send a foreign fruit or shells or something.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 24, 2013)

Strange been writing since June 9 and always got letters next day or after 5pm


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2013)

aikatears said:


> Strange been writing since June 9 and always got letters next day or after 5pm



Take it from "Little Miss Silver Badge".


----------



## dindotanis (Jun 24, 2013)

Heya Kitsch!

Just friended you, add me and lets visit towns!

0860-3581-1412

- - - Post Merge - - -

SUperpenguin i added you too!

0860-3581-1412


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 24, 2013)

It takes a while for my villagers to reply to me usually. They also don't send out as many presents. The only time I get a present without fail is when I get mail from a villager whose house I visited the day before.


----------



## Peachk33n (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it depends on when you send the letters in the mail. If you wait too long to take them to the post office then youll have to wait till the next day for them to be even picked up and delivered and then another day for a responce to be sent.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2013)

Send more with presents..


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 25, 2013)

I got more letter replies today


----------

